# Grouse Berries



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

I've never really worried about the types of berries I see when out grouse hunting. However, this year my young son kept asking if this kind was OK to eat, was this kind OK, etc. I didn't know for sure, so I told him not to try any.

I was wondering if any of you flora experts would mind posting some pictures of the various types of berries found in our Utah mountains with their names and which ones are edible. I've seen several varieties of red ones, blue ones and white ones. I'm almost positive one type is choke cherries and another is current bushes.

Thanks for the education.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I know Currants are good to eat. Found a bunch last weekend on Monte. This link may help you a bit.
http://images.google.com/images?oe=UTF- ... e&resnum=1


----------



## cat_man (Sep 19, 2007)

There are all kinds of berries out there that the grouse eat, but that may or may not be edible for people.

Grouse will eat:

elderberries (people can eat, but go easy or they'll make you puke)
oregon grapes (not really for human consumption)
chokecherries (grow on fairly large trees -- called 'choke' cherries for a reason -- they're sour!)
wild raspberries and strawberries (yum)
wild roses (not really 'berries')
many others, mostly not edible for people

I've never seen currant berries growing in the wild. Careful, a lot of berries look similar, some of which are poisonous.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

SureShot said:


> I didn't know for sure, so I told him not to try any.


Good advice!



cat_man said:


> There are all kinds of berries out there that the grouse eat, but that may or may not be edible for people. Careful, a lot of berries look similar, some of which are poisonous.


More good advice!

I love elderberries and chokecherries, after adding alot of sugar that is. You can eat them off the bush, raw, but they are very bitter.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

I love wild Currants and Raspberries are the best but I will never eat another Elderberry. Just the thought of it makes me want to puke. _/O


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

"I ffffart in your general direction. Your mother was a hamster, and your father smelt of ELDERBERRIES!!! Now go away, or I shall taunt you a second time!"


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Chaser said:


> "I ffffart in your general direction. Your mother was a hamster, and your father smelt of ELDERBERRIES!!! Now go away, or I shall taunt you a second time!"


Dennis to Arthur: "Oh, but you can't expect to wield supreme executive power just because some watery tart threw a sword at you."

Back to berries.

Grouse Whortleberry: Fruits of grouse whortleberry are edible, though small and difficult to gather in quantity. Berries may be eaten fresh, cooked, or made into jam and wine. Vaccinium spp. fruits were an important traditional food for many Native American peoples. Leaves were used to make beverages.

A simple google image search will bring up very good images for identification.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Okay you smart grouse berry type people, what are these? Pretty sure its a wild rose type bush. I do know that deer like them, seen some eating these a couple of times. I dont think a grouse could even get one down their throat :| This is not just one bush, there are thirty or so that I've seen over a stretch of several miles at an elevation of about 6,000 ft. :?

[attachment=2:3gwmdzpv]rsz_cimg1390.jpg[/attachment:3gwmdzpv]
[attachment=1:3gwmdzpv]rsz_2cimg1391.jpg[/attachment:3gwmdzpv]
[attachment=0:3gwmdzpv]rsz_cimg1392.jpg[/attachment:3gwmdzpv]
:?:


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

sawsman - yes, those are rose hips - you'd be surprised what those birds can get into their craw.

Currants usually aren't too plentiful by the time the Grouse hunt begins, but Elderberries are.
Red Elderberries - Sambucus racemosa
[attachment=0:2bjl7ihj]Elderberries 2.jpg[/attachment:2bjl7ihj]
Blue Elderberries - Sambucus caerulea
[attachment=1:2bjl7ihj]Elderberries.jpg[/attachment:2bjl7ihj]

Grouse love both of them! 
BUT, for humans, the blue ones are very good for you - full of anti-oxidants and natural anti-biotics. The red ones ARE NOT for human consumption! They probably won't kill you, but will give your tummy and colon some unforgettable moments!  
We like to gather the blue ones, juice them, then make an elixer out of them by adding some honey, lemon juice, grape juice, vinegar, tobasco (or other hot sauce). It is really strong, but keeps the viruses at bay.  It's not too bad by itself sweetened with a little honey to your taste.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

> Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Put those pictures away! Didn't I just say they make me puke. _/O _/O _/O 

:wink: 

"Now go away or I shall taunt you a second time!" :lol:


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

From a bird last Sunday...


----------



## cat_man (Sep 19, 2007)

I've seen a grouse eating wild rose 'seeds' (is that what they're called -- rose hips), and found them in their crops, so they definitely eat them. They also eat leaf buds in the colder months when there are less leafy greens and berries to eat.

They eat dandelion greens and many other tender leafy greens until they're gone later in the year. 

My mom used to make elderberry jam. We'd go pick them in the mountains, eating a ton of them while we picked, till my brother puked a huge pile of purple slime once we got home one time. After that, both the berries and the jam lost their appeal. :lol:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

A moose bit my sister.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I can eat raw chokecherries all day long, everyone I know can't stand them...but i love em.


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

OK. I took some pictures on my last couple of outings. Can anybody help me identify these?

Berry #1









Berry #2









Berry #3









Berry #4 (I'm pretty sure these are choke cherries, right?)









Berry #5









I think #2 or #3 is a currant, but I'm not sure. Thanks for your help.

Oh, and by the way, yes, the grouse do like the berries.


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

fatbass, I would like the contact info of this fellow that makes the champagne. :wink: :wink:


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Sureshot -
Berry #1 
Red Elderberry Sambucus racemosa Good for Grouse, poisonous to humans.

Berry #2
I'll have to look that one up, it has slipped my memory - but it is not a currant.

Berry #3
Baneberry Actaea rubra Good for Grouse, *EXTREMELY POISONOUS TO HUMANS - CAN CAUSE CARDIAC ARREST -PRETTY, BUT DEADLY!!!*

Berry #4
Chokecherry Prunus virginiana Good for Grouse - Great for humans :lol:

Berry #5
Snowberry Symphoricarpos sp. Not sure if Grouse like this one - poisonous to humans.


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

I shot two birds on friday, the larger one had just random leaves in its crop and the smaller of the two was chalk full of those big rose ones. I think one as male and one was female. The larger was more blue and had larger tail feathers the smaller was also a blue but it had more brown in it and smaller tail feathers. I am going to make some kind of decoration out of the fanned out tail feathers cause they look so cool and these are in perfect condition...if any of you have pictures of something you have done post them up somewhere....sorry did'nt mean to get off topic but it happens from time to time.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Finally had time to refresh my memory on Berry #2
Gooseberry Ribes montigenum Good for Grouse and good for Humans.


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

2litl2l8 said:


> I shot two birds on friday, the larger one had just random leaves in its crop and the smaller of the two was chalk full of those big rose ones. I think one as male and one was female. The larger was more blue and had larger tail feathers the smaller was also a blue but it had more brown in it and smaller tail feathers. I am going to make some kind of decoration out of the fanned out tail feathers cause they look so cool and these are in perfect condition...if any of you have pictures of something you have done post them up somewhere....sorry did'nt mean to get off topic but it happens from time to time.


This picture shows the difference between male and female.


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for taht pic Ryfly...I ahve been looking for a picture like that all day. I got one male and one female. I will post pics of my display when it is done.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Someone mentioned Rose Hips? Well here's a bird I shot today. He was just a small Ruffie too.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Dude do you ever work anymore? I am going on 18 hours of school work and will be at it right up till Friday morning for a hunting break. Then back to studying


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Texscala said:


> Dude do you ever work anymore? I am going on 18 hours of school work and will be at it right up till Friday morning for a hunting break. Then back to studying


I just snuck out for a quick trip after work. Trying to save my time off for Chuks and Ducks.

Look on the bright side, one day you'll be a big shot with a kennel full of dogs hunting anywhere you want around the world!


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

BTW, the deer love the leaves off of your berry #2 shot. The deer I shot this year was so interested in these leaves, that he allowed me to sneak just a few yards too close.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Caught six ruffies muching on these yesterday.
[attachment=0:2tvdfs00]Grouse Berries.JPG[/attachment:2tvdfs00]


----------

